# crock repair



## tigue710

Hi folks, I have a 4 gallon crock that is cracked in half, can anyone tell me the best way to repair it myself?  What glue or epoxy to use?  I might get it pro repaired someday but for know I would like to join it back together....


----------



## cobaltbot

You might email baltbottles about that, he's pretty good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## tigue710

cool, thanks...


----------



## BRIAN S.

Hey guys ,
 I have a Jug that doesn't have a handle and I would like to repair it. My Grandfather use to repair crockery ..... but I didn't have him show me his methods before he passed away. What do you all recommend I use to replace the handle ? And what type of material ( paint or ???? ) do you all use to match the glaze ? 
 Thanks


----------



## tigue710

Chris's e-mail link doesn't work, I guess I'll just hope he sees this post...


----------



## GuntherHess

Did you try the contact page on his web site?
http://www.geocities.com/baltbottles/pages/contact.htm


----------



## tigue710

ya I did right after I posted that...  havnt heard back yet.  I going to post his advice on the forum so other people with the same question can see it...  in fact I bet if I wasnt so lazy and looked I could find an old post that would tell me what to do!  maybe I'll try that now....


----------



## tigue710

yup, I found an older one, one I read before, (duh),  here is what Baltbotte said:

 This if for a dirty jug that was dug in pieces....

  		   		 	   	     		                                            For ceramics this is what I like to do. Soak it in a strong muratic Acid solution for about an hour then remove from the acid and give it a good scrubbing. The acid soak should break down any stuck on dirt. Be sure to scrub the edges of the breaks very good. then soak the pieces in good clean water for about 2 or 3 days and change the water often this is to leach out any remaining acid that was absorbed into the stoneware. Then let it dry. and finally glue it together with regular elmers whit glue and use masking tape to hold it together until the glue drys. This usually takes 24-48 hours. When finished a good glue jobe will hold for a very long time but if you ever wanted to take the jug back apart just soak it overnight in a bucket of water and it will fall back apart. This is what i do with all the ceramics I dig. 

  Chris

 I guess this doesnt help Brian much though...  I know handles can be fabricated and replaced, but I dont know how!


----------



## whiskeyman

I rebuilt a crock using Bondo. After it dried I sanded the patches and used spot putty to fill in small holes/cracks...sanded it again and painted it with oil paint, mixed to match the gray glaze on the crock...After it dried, I sprayed a clear matte sealer allover it...Looks good from a distance...LOL.[/align] [/align]Another good patch material to use is dental putty...It comes in a white powder form and you add water...mix and apply to cracks, and over holes (missing areas)...[/align]I apply masking tape inside the crock & over the missing areas, so the patching  material will stay in place until it sets up.[/align] [/align]Jugs are more hard to fill in, so you need a thick heavy quik-drying material to patch it....like Bondo.[/align] [/align]I have seen people tape over the outside of a holed jug  and pour the patching material inside the jug , then place the jug so the patch material covers the holed area...When dried,  , remove the tape and sand, etc...[/align] [/align]For handles....use a small amount of Bondo...Place two gobs, where the handle was attached, press the handle into them, until you "feel" you have a secure seat......let it set a short while, then trim off the excess with an exacto knife, after dry...paint the exposed Bondo.[/align]


----------



## capsoda

I knew Bondo had to be good for something.[sm=lol.gif]  Wat to go Charlie.


----------



## tigue710

I got er all taped up with some elmers, easy clean up and dissolves in water when it comes time for a real repair!  I'll post a pic of it once I get the tape off, it was worth saving...

 Gotta love the bondo,  works good for fixing old rusty bulkhead doors too...  Why pay thousands for a new one when you can patch er up and add some flames down side!  Well grandma wouldnt let me put the flames on there, but you know that war era mentality...  $38.95... yahoo!

 Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## whiskeyman

WARREN..I figgered you used Bondo for any general household repair ...being as ya mess with cars alla time.[]


----------



## tigue710

here she is all glued up, the cracks are still apparent of course but man does the elmers hold strong with this stuff.  I know it is tougher then wood when used on wood but it holds this stuff like a monkeys mother!  Thanks again Baltbottle.


----------



## whiskeyman

Now I must say that looks darned good !!! [/align]Definitely a crock worth repairing...tis a beaut![/align]


----------



## tigue710

thanks whiskeyman!  I just had to go back for it, broke or not, it was worth it.  Porbably one of my best stoneware finds ever, (that I just picked up off the ground at least)!


----------



## baltbottles

Matt,

 Thats a very nice crock I'd have glued her anyday. lol But whats the pottery stamp under the rim?

 Chris


----------



## tigue710

Hey Chris, I cant make it all out, but what I can see is "FRANK B. N*****" - "WORCESTER - *****"  I'm guessing Mass., and I think the last name is Norton...  and of course it is a 4 gallon...


----------



## tigue710

Thanks Jules!  ya I luv it too...  something about the form of the design really grabs you...  Sorry but I'm a keepin this one!


----------



## kastoo

I wouldn't have left it in the 1st place..would've went home day 1


----------

